# Boxford union Bench Drill



## macleod (22 Jun 2013)

Hi ,
I am in the process of looking for a used Boxford Union Bench drill , I see they came on Cream ,Green and Blue .
Does any one know what years these colours were in production for .
Malcolm Macleod


----------



## Myfordman (22 Jun 2013)

There is a yahoo Boxford group that you could join - members there could possibly help.


----------

